# Changing last name after marriage for spouse visa



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello,

I want to change my last name to my husband's last name after marriage.
Problems is I can't do it as my country embassy is on strike for unknown period of time so I can't go to the embassy to change it on my passport.

Can I apply to spouse visa and give our marriage certificate as a change of name?

The visa is given for 2.5 years and I don't want it with my old name as I'm going to get it changed as soon as the embassy will open again when the strike is finished.

Can anyone advice please?

After I'll get the visa we want to open a bank account on both of our names as married couple and also apply for NI etc with my new last name. Will I be able to do so with only our marriage certificate till I can change it on my passport?

Thanks,


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You visa can only be issued in the name on your passport.


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

nyclon said:


> You visa can only be issued in the name on your passport.


So can I change the visa after the embassy can change my name? It's not a new passport is only going to be a sticker with my new name.


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry I'm asking again but I really need a clear answer.

If the visa will be given using my old name according to my passport even if in the marriage certificate I'll be with my new name...

1. What happens when I want to open a bank account, register to GP and getting NI so I can work? Will that be also with my name before marriage or can I use my new name? Officially it will be changed as I have marriage certificate etc.

2. When my embassy finally end the strike and I go to change my last name on the passport (they don't issue a new passport-just put a sticker with the name change) will I need to apply for new visa or the visa name can be changed??

I can't stay and be known with my old last name as according to my family it'll be shame to my husband (I know... It's a bit primitive but that's how it works in our family)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

KTLin said:


> Sorry I'm asking again but I really need a clear answer.
> 
> If the visa will be given using my old name according to my passport even if in the marriage certificate I'll be with my new name...
> 
> 1. What happens when I want to open a bank account, register to GP and getting NI so I can work? Will that be also with my name before marriage or can I use my new name? Officially it will be changed as I have marriage certificate etc.


I believe if you show your marriage certificate, you can have things put in that name.



> 2. When my embassy finally end the strike and I go to change my last name on the passport (they don't issue a new passport-just put a sticker with the name change) will I need to apply for new visa or the visa name can be changed??


You can either pay to have your visa changed to your married name or carry your marriage certificate with you when you travel.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

KTLin said:


> Sorry I'm asking again but I really need a clear answer.
> 
> If the visa will be given using my old name according to my passport even if in the marriage certificate I'll be with my new name...
> 
> ...


1. All of your other business can be put under your married name. Just take your marriage certificate with you, along with your passport. One of the first things you'll need to do is go to your local Council and get added to your Council tax bill and get either a letter stating the date you were added, or a copy of a bill with both of your names on it. This will be required to show proof of address for almost everything else you need to do, including registering for a GP and NI.

2. Most people just wait until the next stage of the visa process to change their name on the passport, so they don't have to pay twice. I'm not at that point yet so am not sure of all the details. The only impact leaving your passport as is, will be when you do any traveling as tickets will need to be in the same name as on your passport. Otherwise, no one really needs to know.

I got my US driver's license and Social Security record changed into my married name prior to getting my visa and leaving the US. So, I also take my license with me as a back-up source of ID in my new name. I don't intend to change my passport until I apply for FLR.


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

Well I thought about changing my passport name after the wedding and as I don't have any bank accounts here in the UK or anything with my name on it yet it was easier to do it just after the wedding so when I will get back account, driving licence etc they'll all be on my married name.

I could do it and have no problem as just after the change I apply for spouse visa with my new name but my country's embassy is on strike now for unknown period of time so I can't go change my name or get any service from them 

BTW, the council tax refuse to add my name to the bill claiming the apartment is owned by my husband so I'm only added to the cost not the actual bill. We spoke with them few times in the last 3 months.. We are still waiting to hear from the gas people to see if they'll send us the bill with both names or not.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

KTLin said:


> Well I thought about changing my passport name after the wedding and as I don't have any bank accounts here in the UK or anything with my name on it yet it was easier to do it just after the wedding so when I will get back account, driving licence etc they'll all be on my married name.
> 
> I could do it and have no problem as just after the change I apply for spouse visa with my new name but my country's embassy is on strike now for unknown period of time so I can't go change my name or get any service from them
> 
> BTW, the council tax refuse to add my name to the bill claiming the apartment is owned by my husband so I'm only added to the cost not the actual bill. We spoke with them few times in the last 3 months.. We are still waiting to hear from the gas people to see if they'll send us the bill with both names or not.


You might want to ask to speak with a supervisor. My husband owned his flat as well and I was added with no problem. Since then, we have moved into a rental and I am on that one as well. When we signed up for the new cable service, we put it in my name so I would have another documentation of address for future reference.

May I ask which county you are in? I've been in Perth-Kinross and now Fife. Perhaps it is because you aren't married yet? I just went in with him and showed them our marriage certificate.


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh. We live in Edinburgh.
They only agreed to send a letter from the council with the date I moved in with him and said it'll be OK but bank etc didn't accept it at all.

Not sure we can just walk in and show them... My husband just accepted what they told us so I called them again but they wouldn't listen and said the apartment registered on his name only and he own it. Can't get their logic. I'll try again once the marriage certificate arrives.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

KTLin said:


> Oh. We live in Edinburgh.
> They only agreed to send a letter from the council with the date I moved in with him and said it'll be OK but bank etc didn't accept it at all.
> 
> Not sure we can just walk in and show them... My husband just accepted what they told us so I called them again but they wouldn't listen and said the apartment registered on his name only and he own it. Can't get their logic. I'll try again once the marriage certificate arrives.


You will find all kinds of examples of frustrating logic, I'm afraid. 

All I can suggest is that you wait and then both go in together, tell them you're married, and that you want to be added to the account. You can then request that they send you a new bill. I got the initial letter, but then we received a new bill and my bank was happier with the bill, although I think they would have accepted the letter if necessary.

I'm inclined to think that some of your difficulty is because you aren't married yet. You might want to hold off on trying to set up anything else until you have the certificate in hand. Both Clydesdale and HSBC have accounts specifically for newcomers. They are extremely basic but will at least get you started for the first year or so. Good luck!


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks 

It is frustrating. We tried to open with RBS as I can transfer my money directly and don't need to pay fee to other back in the middle.

I asked my bank back home and they transfer to RBS directly or use them to transfer to other banks so they take a fee and they can't even tell me how much so my husband and I decided to open joined account with them and once I can work we'll maybe move to a better bank.


----------

